

I'm selling my open source app - sdegutis
http://sdegutis.github.io/2014/07/25/im-selling-my-open-source-app/

======
prezjordan
I took a similar model with Isomer:
[http://jdan.github.io/isomer](http://jdan.github.io/isomer). I tried it as an
experiment, and was delightfully surprised by the number of people who wanted
to pay for it.

~~~
purephase
That's a very cool library. I may just have to pick it up myself. Thanks for
sharing.

------
jackweirdy
> Anything that uses Apple’s “Accessibility API”, which lies at the heart of
> Hydra, is forbidden by Apple to enter their App Store.

Not heard that before - why is that?

~~~
themartorana
So I guess for the author, without the Mac App Store, there's no hope for
commercial success?

I thought the Mac App Store might take longer to gain full traction - the buy-
and-download from the developer website model was pretty prevalent. I guess it
happened faster than I expected.

